# Excellent Swift service



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Rang the Swift contact number with a query ... excellent response, they could not have been more helpful! (Thanks Helen)

The story so far...

I bought the m/h s/h in July 09... the radio/satnav/reversing camera never did work without switching itself off after a short period of time... the dealer did attempt a fix... which wasn't successful.

I rang the dealer to get it replaced under the warranty... they were receptive but asked for the vehicle's MHE number.... ?????

It would appear that the MHE No. is necessary to identify the vehicle for warranty issues. 
When I bought the vehicle I specifically asked whether I'd need to inform Swift group of the change of owner for the warranty... I was assured that it wasn't necessary as they, the dealer, did it 'on the computer'.

Surprise, surprise... Swift couldn't find the vehicle on their records... they had me and the previous van on there which didn't help much. The dealer said we couldn't do the record update because we needed the MHE number. !!!!!!

Full circle back to the elusive MHE number... that was when the very helpful young lady at Swifts sorted out the MHE number and linked me and the current vehicle on their database!

Rang the dealer to pass on the magic number... 'Don't suppose you asked them for authorisation as well?' he says !!!! 
(I should have replied 'Give me a bag of sand and I'll sing you a desert song too!)

Fingers crossed for a speedy replacement ... 'cos I'd like to know where I'm going(satnav), where I've been(rev cam) and have some entertainment whilst doing it (cd/radio). :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Now coming up to 10 days since I passed the MHE number to the dealer ...

now this may come as a surprise to some...

*I haven't heard a damn thing from the dealer* ...despite doing their work in registering the vehicle and finding the MHE number for them!!!!!

*Swift* if you're reading this

...I still do not have a working radio

...the satnav relies on the radio... so that's not working either

...the reversing camera is also inoperative because.... it too works through the satnav screen which relies on the radio

* Swift* ...any chance of lighting a fire under the dealer or better still, sorting this direct?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Graham,

Sorry to hear about your issue. I must admit, it is the first time I have heard of this problem, and it does sound like something is not right.

To answer some of your questions : The MH number is an internal number we use to reference your vehicle. For us, it identifies the build date and the batch, as well as the sequence number of your vehicle. We can equally get that information from your chassis number.

The radio and Sat Nav are independent units, although they are linked for sound. You don't mention the age of your vehicle, but generally, the power for the Sat Nav is delivered by the Fiat harness, and we provide power to the radio, so that this can be used from the leisure battery.

If you can PM me some details (name, dealer name, chassis or MH number), I can certainly look into this.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Frankia but next time it could be a Swift because the customer service is fab. How long did that reply take, that is service, Alan.

Edit: Although without meaning to knock Swift, I have no problems with my van.


----------



## 129766 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi
I am a bit wary now of the purchase we have made, we are buying a Swift that is near new. Well it is a 58 plate Bolero FB. Am I going to have any problems?
I used to be a caravan owner, well to be honest I have had that many Swift caravans I have ran out of fingers. Have i made a mistake by moving to a motorhome?
I feel stupid now by picking a name that may come and make me regret the choice. That is by selecting the name and also changing to a motorhome.
Please, please assure me we have made the right choice!

I used to belong to a caran site that it is said tried to charge Swift a lot of £££££££££ from what is being said. I aired my views on that site and even though I was a member for a long time I was told. Tough, Swift either pay up or shut up. That is why I have chosen this name, I was given this site address by a motorhomer we got talking to at a site last year. I put the site address in the glovebox and only found it today, I wish I could remember the persons name as we would like to thank him.

Is it worth paying to join this site by the way? £10 is £10 but will I get my monies worth? I do not need discount this or sites download as we know many. Well I may take a while to adjust to a motorhome life when we get it that is.

Bye for now


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

xgx said:


> Now coming up to 10 days since I passed the MHE number to the dealer ...
> 
> now this may come as a surprise to some...
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Boleros are a nice van and you shouldnt have any problems, we don't.

Have fun and enjoy

Peter


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

swiftsupporterclub said:


> ...
> 
> Is it worth paying to join this site by the way? ...


Take a look around you... most folks think it's well worth it...and ................

I've just renewed my subscription!

Please... start another thread if you want to sing the praises of this forum...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As I've said- YNWA :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your issue.
> ...
> ...


Thanks Ash!

PM on its way shortly...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

swiftsupporterclub said:


> Is it worth paying to join this site by the way? £10 is £10 but will I get my monies worth?


We love the motorhome. We've never caravanned (but both of my brothers do), but we love the freedom and flexibility that we get with our motorhome. We've certainly never regretted buying one, and have never thought "I wish I'd bought a caravan".

Worth a tenner? My word, yes, if only for the benefit of being able to send and receiver personal messages (PM) - so quote often you'll see posts that say PM me for information. You'll need to invest to get that. I've never regretted being a subscriber on here, and for the heaps of advice, friendly chit-chat and lively debates, I would say it's well worth £10.

Subscribe >> here <<, and get that magic little golden crown next to your username.

Gerald


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

swiftsupporterclub said:


> Hi
> I am a bit wary now of the purchase we have made, we are buying a Swift that is near new. Well it is a 58 plate Bolero FB. Am I going to have any problems?
> I used to be a caravan owner, well to be honest I have had that many Swift caravans I have ran out of fingers. Have i made a mistake by moving to a motorhome?
> I feel stupid now by picking a name that may come and make me regret the choice. That is by selecting the name and also changing to a motorhome.
> ...


Hi, swiftsupporterclub,
I think it's worth the£10,lots of good and not so good info on here but you can get a lot of help about your product if you are in need , if you post on here ,you must be prepared that not everyone will agree with you and you may get good comments about your subject but some may have not so nice comments to make ,but that's lifeeeeeeeee ! Welcome ( in anticipation that you will join ). Regards Tony.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Its a good and useful site its worth a tenner just to read my posts


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

xgx said:


> swiftsupporterclub said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


  Please... start another thread if you want to sing the praises of this forum... 

:roll:


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Ha ha. I suggest starting another forum for singing swift's praises


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> Ha ha. I suggest starting another forum for singing swift's praises


You said and I quote from another forum (where there's at least one Sun reader :lol: )

Prompted by friends sitting on another site (and usually falling out with each other) I thought I would share the commonly held view there of how wonderful Swift are.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Ha ha - maybe that was the forum I was on about :lol: 

At least they are a bit more chilled out over there - don't you think? :?:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> Ha ha - maybe that was the forum I was on about :lol:
> 
> At least they are a bit more chilled out over there - don't you think? :?:


Yes, I do think... that's probably why I was banned over there:lol:

a bit more chilled? ... NO!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Swift* 

that's the best way to describe the response ...thanks Ash and Andy!

I'll let the forum know when and if (I don't count chucks until they're hatched :wink: ) the problem is is successfully resolved.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's the update as promised:

I've had me early xmas present thanks to the guys at Swift...

and thanks in particular to 
*White Arches Motorhomes

http://www.whitearchesmotorhomes.co.uk/index.asp*​
who sorted the radio connection problem quickly and efficiently (very courteous and welcoming despite the fact I'd never bought anything from them)

... I really enjoyed the fact that I could listen to Classic FM on the way home... satnav worked too!!

Putting it on the drive was a breeze... didn't bump into anything :wink: 
Yep ...Reversing camera works too!!!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for updating everyone....it's always a pleasant suprise :wink:


----------

